# 13x5.5 Intra Rims. Tire Size Help



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

hey im pickin up a set of 13x5.5" intra rims this weekend. I'm not really a tire guy so im not sure on what size tires im looking for. i want a low profile and it may be a little STRECHING it haha but im looking to stretch them and i was wondering if it would be possible and what size tire im going to need. if someone could help me out here it would be greatly appreciated. thanks everyone with your help...


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 13x5.5 Intra Rims. Tire Size Help (MkIII Jetta)*

o hey i just found this searching for the old sale thread. someone had asked before so in case you need it:
185/70/13 
205/60/13 with some maybe-dangerous stretch
175/80/13 is not advisable (skinny tiirreeess) and they probly dont make em anymore lol


----------



## goneeuro (May 18, 2004)

i run 175/50r13 on a 13x6 wheel and it doesnt strech. it is really low profile though. lowest you can get in the states anyway i think.
next to stock mk1 tire size. (175/70r13) 








hard to tell but there is no stretch


----------

